# warbuggies -good, bad or ugly?



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

just bought 3 warbuggies not sure why as i have never got them before i definatly dont like the models to much so some serious converting is needed. i see them being a distraction from trukks so trukks live longer wondering how other people use their buggies?


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Uhm, my Ork opponent uses them with twin-linked rokkit launchers (I think) and tries to get shots off at the side armour of my tanks.


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

I don't have a tactical preference for Warbuggies, but I am with you on the fugliness of their models. I really don't like them without some serious kustomizing.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

A friend of mine built a couple completely from scratch built that were pretty cool looking.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I haven't used them myself, but they would definitely be a better choice than Deffkoptas with twin link rokkits. You wouldn't have to worry about them fleeing.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Never really looked at their rules befroe but these things are seriously nice

Compared to SM Devy with missile launcher:

SM--------ORC
~33Pts----35Pts
6/9 Hits---5/9 Hits
48"range--36"range (12" move)

Since they are a lot harder to kill then a SM I would be very tempted to throw a couple of units of these into any orc army I collected


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

that makes alot of sense when you compare it to a SM with missile launcher


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Warbuggies are nice because their guns are TL, giving orks a fighting chance of actually hitting with rokkits.

That said, I find Deffkoptas to be *vastly* superior at the same role.

More maneuverable, better ability to deal with terrain, assault-capable, scouts, better able to use cover. If you buy Grotsnik you can even cybork them for virtually nothing and give then a 5+ invul.

Meanwhile buggies are vilnerable to bolter fire, open-topped at that, immobilized = destroyed for squadded vehicles, which really sucks if you get stuck in terrain, and no assault capability. And even Fast, moving flat out, they;re slower and more vulnerable than koptas turbo boosting.

Buggies are ok, but...
Koptas do all the same shit only way better.

I only used buggies in an all-armor theme list (2 big meks, 2 deff dredds, 9 killa kans, 9 buggies), just for the theme. And that was in 4th. THe list doesn't work now (too few troops and vehicles don't score), and I haven;t contemplated buggies since


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Galahad said:


> Buggies are ok, but...
> Koptas do all the same shit only way better...


Except rolling morale checks, which the buggies ignore completly:wink:

I'd say its all down to personal preference. Buggies are cheaper but a bit less durable. Koptas cost more and can take a bit more damage but can also bail out for good without being completly killed


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

The only reason I have yet to buy any buggies is cause of the modeluke:, what a pile of crap they look am sure u could find better in the toddler section of any super market and as for scratch building ,mehh to lazy. But buggies are cool twin linked weapons, fast, cheap and definately fit in with the ork fluff.


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Except rolling morale checks, which the buggies ignore completly


Ya that's why I would prefer to use them, I wouldn't have to worry about them falling back. Unless you just go with 1 koppta per unit.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmm, what about buggies with skorchas? cheap mobile heavy flamers seems usefull


----------

